# "Shades of Grey" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 26, 2015)

After a close race with multiple entries garnering votes in equal parts, a single poet pulled ahead and emerged victorious. Kindly join us in putting our hands together to congratulate *rcallaci* for his winning entry, *"**A Thousand Shades of Gray"*.

Bob will receive this month's Laureate Award, and has the coveted privilege of selecting the next path we travel.





Well earned kudos for a piece superiorly penned, which received one of my votes, and is, without a doubt, deserving of the win. I bow to your brilliance, Bob! Super well done!


----------



## TJ1985 (Apr 26, 2015)

Excellent work Bob, congratulations!


----------



## TKent (Apr 26, 2015)

That was superb Bob. Had my vote as well. Some FANTASTIC poetry as usual. What a talented bunch we have here


----------



## LeeC (Apr 26, 2015)

Wouldn't expect anything less of you Bob 

and kudos to all that entered


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 26, 2015)

Congrats Bob! Phenomenal job on your poem! ^_^

And great job to everyone else who entered. All the poems were wonderful!


----------



## joshybo (Apr 26, 2015)

Congratulations, Bob!


----------



## Gumby (Apr 26, 2015)

Congratulations, Bob! You got my vote!


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 26, 2015)

rcallaci... Rogue Poet Extraordinaire... You have shown your true colors and they are stunningly flamboyant!!Grey is my new favorite psychedelic color... Congratulations Maestro....


----------



## escorial (Apr 26, 2015)

sure i wrote well done before..somwhere


----------



## Nellie (Apr 26, 2015)

Hooray, Bob!


----------



## rcallaci (Apr 26, 2015)

I thank you all for your kind words. I'm humbled-There was exquisite poetry from brilliant poets in this challenge- applause to all ... 

my warmest
bob


----------



## aj47 (Apr 26, 2015)

WTG, Bob!  Well-deserved win.


----------



## Sonata (Apr 27, 2015)

Yay!   Congratulations to a worthy winner.  Maybe one day I will learn enough to beat you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PiP (Apr 27, 2015)

Congratulations! 

Excellent imagery, bob. You received my vote!


----------

